# Tires



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Who is the parent company? If it's some Chinese company you have never heard of, run away. Name brand tires produced in China are usually okay. The no name Chinese tires are a roll of the dice, usually a negative roll. 

Don't cheap out on tires, your life is literally riding on them. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

American.. And they are very reliable


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Those achilles tires are indonesian. Thoughts? Got 4.1 out of 5 ratings


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When looking at those rating you really have to look at the amount of miles and number of reviews they have. I have seen tire racks number 3 tire in a class have 3million or more miles and thousands of reviews get put below a tire with 50,000miles of reviews. 

With that said I have never heard of that tire brand & would probably avoid. Lots of other better options out there.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

cruzey13 said:


> I bought konig zero-in rims. 18x8" but I'm looking at buying Achilles atr sport tires.. They got a great review on10/10 tire .com check Em out lemme know


ATR Sport are my favorite tires by Achilles)
ACHILLES® ATR Sport Tires | All Season Eco Tire for Car

What I like about them the most, is the great performance in wet conditions!


----------

